# Dr. Slump: The Movies (1-5) by Discotek Media



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

Before Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z, Mr. Akira Toriyama produced the popular Dr. Slump franchise and for the first time ever it's been released in English in North America by Discotek Media. This release contains the first five films of Dr. Slump with Japanese audio and English subs.​​


​​
​​If you're interested in getting this set or more of Dr. Slump then show your support by purchasing a copy of it through one of the retailers below.​​Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Slump-Original-Movie-Collection/dp/B00KB3PZAQ
RightStuf - http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Slump-Original-Movie-Collection/dp/B00KB3PZAQ
United Publications US - http://www.up1usa.com/Details/C2139
United Publications UK - https://www.up1.co.uk/Details/C2139​​It would be very unfortunate if all Discotek Media released was this and nothing else as I'd love to have all 11 films + 80's series. I myself already bought it (the YouTube video sample was also from the DVD set)!​​Bye-cha!​


----------

